

How HotOrNot Bootstrapped its Way to Profit, Sale - timr
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121795161637713697.html

======
bigbang
"Yahoo later shut down other sites that were pilfering Geocities as a storage
service, but strangely they didn't shut down HotOrNot. Hong later found out
that people at Yahoo really liked HotOrNot and did not want to be known as the
company that killed it."

